# Taurus Model 80



## wmw (11 mo ago)

I see you might know something about the Model 80. I have a Taurus 38 special left to me by my Grandfather. It has W 185 on the crane of the gun and W 80 on the frame. The serial number is 1338018 Made In Brazil. It has a 4" barrel. On one side of the barrel it says 38 Special and the other side FORJAS TAURUS S.A.
Palegre-RS-BRASIL

Below the cylinder on the same side of the serial number it has INT. DIST.INC.
Miami, FLA

I am confused as I see some comments say the 80 model was made prior to the 80s but I see other places it was manufactured from 1980-2001. 

I understand people have differing opinions about shooting +P ammo in this gun. What is your opinion?

Thanks for any comment you can make on the possible year made.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Easy check - do the clinder flutes have tiny ridges in them? If so, it's an older model before the buy out. Do you have pics?


----------



## wmw (11 mo ago)

armoredman said:


> Easy check - do the clinder flutes have tiny ridges in them? If so, it's an older model before the buy out. Do you have pics?


Thanks for the reply. No ridges. No pics. I found out it was manufactured about August 1979. The person responding on another website said he had a lot of information on the older models sent to him by Taurus but he never worked for them. He also said I should not use +P ammo in this gun. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I had a Taurus M92 and a M99, and I shot a few +P through them. If the gun looks kinda light don’t fire +P, otherwise, pop off a few every once in a while.


----------



## wmw (11 mo ago)

BigHead said:


> I had a Taurus M92 and a M99, and I shot a few +P through them. If the gun looks kinda light don’t fire +P, otherwise, pop off a few every once in a while.


Thanks


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

wmw said:


> Thanks


Here is a fuller reply, Taurus has a bad reputation because of spotty manufacturing over the years.

So the general principle is, if you have any questions about strength or durability, stick with standard loads.

I have fired a few Cor Bon in Taurus 9mm’s, and things went fine. If I wanted to fire Cor Bon as a regular load though, I would look at Ruger or some of the S&W guns.

Do not have too much faith in the guns strength, because you just don’t know. There are S&W .38’s that have skinny barrels that should not be used to fire +P. You can tell that they aren’t very strong.


----------



## wmw (11 mo ago)

BigHead said:


> Here is a fuller reply, Taurus has a bad reputation because of spotty manufacturing over the years.
> 
> So the general principle is, if you have any questions about strength or durability, stick with standard loads.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I am giving the +P cartridges to my son and I have decided to only shoot standard ammo in this gun. Better safe than sorry when dealing with these things and I don't see the need to pay some expert or locate an expert to tell me if it is good idea or not. Just not that important as the standard ammo will do just fine for me.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

wmw said:


> Thanks again. I am giving the +P cartridges to my son and I have decided to only shoot standard ammo in this gun. Better safe than sorry when dealing with these things and I don't see the need to pay some expert or locate an expert to tell me if it is good idea or not. Just not that important as the standard ammo will do just fine for me.


Try these forums for a much larger base of knowledgeable people.
Taurus Armed 
Defensive Carry
National Gun Forum
And yes, it’s better to be safe.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

armoredman said:


> Easy check - do the clinder flutes have tiny ridges in them? If so, it's an older model before the buy out. Do you have pics?


I did not know that.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

My stepfather had one, bought in the 70s, IIRC, tried to have the bent ejector rod fixed and they sent it back - no warranty on that old of a revolver.


----------

